# GENERAL FORUM > CRYPTO-CURRENCY ~ FOREX >  The secret to long term wealth

## tootallshorty

It's hard to believe that more people are not active in this sub-forum. Most everyone here has had to use Bitcoin to transact because this is what most suppliers like for payment. But yet no one is talking about the millions being made with crypto.

I've been into crypto for several years now and I have to say that this is a modern day gold rush if there ever was one. I'm not here to debate anyone, but you should know that there is a ton of money to be made by investing in cryptocurrency.

Just one of my investments has returned 3069% in less than a year. To be specific it's an altcoin called Cardano. I bought it at .04c for $4K and it's now worth over 136K. You can look up the chart for yourself just Google it. It's the largest % return of all of my investments but certainly not the largest I've banked. Meaning I've invested more than $4K in some others that has returned 100's of thousands.

I know not everyone has $4K sitting around to invest, but I would implore you to buy, at minimum, bitcoin and ethereum every chance you get no matter how small the amounts and just sit on it. Do not even think about selling for at least 10 years. You'll be glad you did.

I don't have anything to sell so don't think this is a pitch. But if anyone has any questions on how to get started in this or advise on what cryptos to invest in, I'm happy to help. I have nothing to gain, I just don't want to be the only one enjoying these type of gains.

----------


## Hughinn

Just about don't have a choice except to sit on it right now. 

Last week I was going to spend about 250$ in bitcoin with my UGL guy. And it cost me 60$ in miners fees.

----------


## tootallshorty

> Just about don't have a choice except to sit on it right now. 
> 
> Last week I was going to spend about 250$ in bitcoin with my UGL guy. And it cost me 60$ in miners fees.


Yea there is very high volatility right now which increases fees. There's a ton of trading going on atm.

----------


## Tovarasu

Buy NANO not Bitcoin. Thank me later.

----------


## powerliftmike

Is anyone else questioning things when we are talking about "investing" on a performance enhancement drug forum? This is the way of most bubbles... I know you'll disagree because "this time is different"...

----------


## msparkles

bubbles pop, bubbles don't go up and down testing previous resistance turning them into support, assets do though

----------

